# NEW Testudo hermanni hermanni from Spain



## HermanniChris (Dec 7, 2009)

I know some of you have noticed from my ads that I fell into an opportunity to start a new project and so I have been selling many of my tortoises (ibera, marginata, boettgeri and hercegovinensis). Well it's finally official and after months of paperwork, parting with animals and traveling, I have received my new animals.

These are the first of their kind in the USA and they are an adult breeding group of Western Hermann's Tortoises (Testudo hermanni hermanni) from the Spanish island of Majorca.

I can't put into words how happy I am to have these amazing little tortoises in my collection and they are something I thought I'd never get my hands on.

I took 100's of photos but only uploaded a few, and they don't do them justice at all. This locale of hermanni hermanni are known for their intense yellow coloration but the camera did not capture it.

Females:










Males:









Example of female:





Example of male:





Comparison shot with a new Spanish one on the left, an Italian in the middle and French on the right:





I cannot wait to see the hatchlings they'll produce next year and it's an absolute pleasure to add them to my collection of Western Hermann's. Hope you all enjoy the photos.


----------



## nearpass (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, lucky you, Chris! I suspected you might have something like this in the offing. That Italian on in the center of the bottom picture does look almost just like the one I have. 

Would love to hear how you managed this.

Dagmar

PS. Are these adult at that small size?


----------



## pyxistort (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulation, Chris. I was just thinking about asking you what project you were getting into. 
Are those CB or LTC group? Either they are small or you have a big hand. LOL Are they reaching the breeding size? 

Scott


----------



## HermanniChris (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you both. Yes these are all adults and are supposedly captive born. Most T. hermanni hermanni males only reach 4" and females 5". I do have some from Tuscany and Var that are in the 6" range but they are the exception. Overall this is a very small species. These adults won't get any bigger.

Forgot to mention they are also all microchipped.


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats,Chris. Those are amazing and I believe you when you say you can't wait. Me either!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow those are some mighty pretty tortoises--and such clean shiny shells! Lovely patterns!

I like the picture of the females on their backs--that top one looks completely relaxed, like she's laying out on the beach! Of course, she is from Majorca, lucky girl!

Congratulations.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Dec 7, 2009)

They are amazing!!! I hope you have a great many eggs next year! Will you be selling from the first group of hatchlings or using to increase your own collection?


----------



## HermanniChris (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you. It depends on how many I get this season. I keep back a certain amount from my French and Italian groups each year and I will definitely be holding back some Spanish ones as well.


----------



## Isa (Dec 8, 2009)

Congratulations Chris!

They are beautiful!!!! You must be so proud to have them


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 8, 2009)

wow.....Hermann's are really what I hope to have in the future. They are so beautiful. Keep me posted on your hatchlings.


----------



## HermanniChris (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks again everyone, I have almost completely revamped my website now so please feel free to check it out and send me your comments.

www.gardenstatetortoise.com


----------

